# Furry Manga and Certain Animal Manga List



## Guilrel (Dec 19, 2019)

After posting a thread about an anthro fox demi-god that wanted to live like a human but is seen as anthro by every teenager and not adults, I went ahead try to look for more official manga that actually have anthro characters as the main characters of the manga or at least be important enough to always show up in the manga.  Though I also found some good number of manga that feature animals as the main characters as well.  Since there is no sticky thread that is about furry manga in general I decided to make one myself and others that found manga with official anthro and anthro-like characters.  However, there are a couple of rules that must be followed so it this thread wouldn't be buried under manga that only have kemonominis (human looking characters with animal ears and tails only that are supposed to be animals apparently).  I only have a superficial reason against these character types, but it's more of they don't interest me at all kind of way and not in a hatred kind of way, still here is what I considered to be a real furry manga along with a particular type of animal manga that is also acceptable in my own opinion.

Furry Manga in this particular thread means:
1. An anthro/furry character that is a main character or protagonist of a manga.
2. No Kemonominis (Characters that look like humans but with animal ears and tails) as the ONLY kind of anthro character in the manga. (It's okay if they're with other anthro/furry characters)
3.  It is okay if the anthro/furry character shows up later in the manga and joins the main cast just like Carrot the Rabbit Mink (anthro rabbit girl) joining Luffy's Pirate Crew in One Piece in roughly 600-800 chapters later for example.  As long as they are from now on always part of the main cast of the manga it is acceptable in this thread list.  Just make sure to remember the specific chapters they appear in the manga.
4. It doesn't have to be a manga that features ONLY anthro/furry characters, like in rule 3, as long as an anthro/furry character exists and is a main character even among humans, the manga is acceptable to this list.  Like Happy the blue Flying Cat called an Exceed from Fairy Tail for example.
5. If the anthro/furry characters are simply background characters it doesn't count.

Animal Manga in this particular thread means:
1.  The animal is a main character and not something that's like an auxiliary member of the protagonist, meaning they have a near equal amount of screen time as the human or not-so-human and have just as many chapters dedicated to them.
2.  We can see the animal's thoughts (that's optional).
3. If they aren't anthro, monsters just as dragons and other mythic creatures count in this category, even if they do talk.
4.  Mon-creatures that act like Pokémon or Digimon can count as this or furry.

Courtesy Rules (meaning they're not required but appreciated)
a. Tag the manga your posting as Furry or Animal.
b. Post the Manga's Cover here, I think it's okay to do that, I hope...
c.  If the anthro/furry or animal character shows up pretty later in the manga post their intro chapter, as well as the chapter where they officially join the main cast.
d. I'd rather you don't link the "manga site" you found your manga in, I doubt many people would want to brave the possible viruses as you are.  But do it at your own risk.
e. If you know the other names the manga goes by, it would be nice of you to name them here.
f.  If the anthro/furry or animal character gains a human form and spends the majority of the manga in that form then technically it's not eligible for the list.  However, this will be forgiven if you didn't know that will happen when you added the manga to the list.  So please say so if you discover this happened later in the manga you suggested.
g. Please note if you actually read the manga or not, skimming is completely fine as well.
h.  If you actually read it, try to describe the story in your own words, but if you only skimmed it then it's probably for the best that you let the synopsis explain the manga's plot instead.


Now that the rules are made I'll start with the manga I'm most interested in and go from there.

Animal Manga




Reincarnated as a Dragon's Egg - Let's Aim to be the Strongest
Other name: Tensei Shitara Dragon no Tamago Datta - Saikyou Igai Mezasa Nee
The protagonist is the dragon in front of the girl.  It's one of my most anticipated manga as it's about a guy who got reincarnated into a dragon egg in a Mon style kind of way.  After surviving his first monster encounter he was able to evolve into the dragon in the picture.  The plot is like the Reincarnated as a Spider manga with the protagonist being able to see stats like he's in a video game but is sprinkled with the Reincarnated as  a Slime manga/anime in that the protagonist wants to build a relationship with the humans of this world.  Of course he'll have it harder than the slime protagonist since he can't understand the humans' language first.  Basically our dragon hero is in a survival like situation where he not only has to figure out how to live in this RPG like world where he can see the stats of almost living everything, he's been told that he must become the strongest monster in the world by a mysterious God's Voice.  Although he'd rather figure out how to live in this world along with the humans first before doing that, but circumstances like not being able to understand the humans there (at first) forced him to focus on leveling up and establishing a home base instead.  It's a great story if you're fan of dragons and RPG mechanics done right where the only advantage the hero has over others is that he can see the status of everyone and has to adjust his strategies accordingly during battles.  Also don't worry about a part in a story where he chooses an evolution that will let him gain the ability to turn into a human, because it quickly became not worth the trouble in the end.   Pretty much my favorite manga among that I actually read all the way through first.


Furry manga



From Mightiest Hero to Demon King
Other Name: Saikyou Yuusha wa Oharaibako: Maou ni nattara zutto Ore no Musou Return; 最強勇者はお払い箱→魔王になったらずっと俺の無双ターン
This fat human protagonist was the hero of his world where people will get random special abilities but because he was considered ugly by the royalty his achievements of saving the world went to someone they approve of and to make things worse; another member of the royalty tried to throw a coup using him and a werecat girl (basically an anthro cat) as a scapegoat.  Even though he stopped the coup, the werecat still injured the fake "real hero" in front of  the masses so he had to flee the country and find a place of safety among the other displaced "monsters" of the "free world."
This is basically a story where the humans in questions (at least the rich elite and royalty) are not exactly the good guys they claim to be.  Funny enough I like the protagonist is a fat guy and the interactions he has with the werecat girl (the bottom right of the cover) where they talk about the differences in how a "monsters" abilities are different from the humans.  The hero's ability is particularly interesting in that he can bring out any item's full potential and even use their hidden magical properties should they have any, of course in this story he has to do it without a magical recharging armor that lets him use his ability repeatedly.  I guess in one way or another it reminds me of the Seven Sins manga/anime with every fighter having some sort of ability but so far only the evil knight who was part of the coup showed his power first.  The only real shame is that the werecat girl seems to be the only anthro character in the main cast and she isn't even part of his developing harem (showing no interest in him beyond friends and her savior).


Oh, I hit my limit on uploading pictures to a single post and I can only do 10 at a time.  And I put in too many words so I'll have to cut a few of my entries to fit this thread. Well at least I posted the top two manga that I'm really interested in first, so it'll be a good opening to this kind of new thread.  However there is a WHOLE LOT more than this and I probably won't get to do all of them in a couple of hours, so I hope you'll forgive me if you made a comment and I ignored or didn't noticed your reply until after I posted at least 10 more manga that has anthro/furry characters and animal characters.  But for now here's the first 2 manga that has furry and animal characters as part of the main cast.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 19, 2019)

Here is a couple of manga that I couldn't fit at the start of the thread.  Next post will be adding more.  I think I'll stop after the 5th post and wait a little bit so I won't be tagged to heavily for spamming.  Edit: If you can't see the covers hopefully right-clicking and selecting Show Picture should be just enough.


Animal Manga



Wanwan Monogatari ~Kanemochi no Inu n shite to wa Itta ga, Fenrir ni shiro to wa Itte nee!~
Other Name:  ワンワン物語; Bark Bark Story; Wanwan Monogatari; Wanwan Monogatari ~Kanemochi no Inu ni shite to wa Itta ga, Fenrir ni shiro to wa Itte nee!~; Woof Woof Story ~ I Told You I am a Rich Person's Dog, Not Fenrir ~
This is another story that I'm really excited about continuing to read. From what you can tell from the English Translation of the title, it's about a rich person's dog that insists he's not Fenrir, but he's not just any dog, he's actually a person who overworked to death and wished to be reincarnated as a rich person's dog.  Except the weird Goddess in question made him be reincarnated into the mythical Fenrir, which he found out too late much to his dismay as he quickly went from a cute puppy to a large wolf within a month.  But that's not the end of this poor guy's trouble, because even though he wanted to live a very lazy life of being a rich person's dog trouble just can't seem to leave him alone.  Dealing with an overprotective bodyguard who sees him as threat, monsters threatening to invade his master's land, having to collect one piece of ingredient to cure his ailing master that's guarded by a dragon.  These are just a small part the sort of problems that just come to him when all he wants is to be a lazy dog and how he deals with them is pretty hilarious, especially when he brags about the hardships he went through in his old life as a human is nothing compared to whatever problem the human or monster he's forced to deal with, despite the fact that humans can't understand him and monsters and animals have no clue what's he going on about.  It gets even funnier when he shows how much of a Monster Hunter fan he is (he even emulated Phoenix Wright for a panel) when he's thinking about whatever strange situation he's in because he's Fenrir.   Anyway if you love dogs, comedy and is curious about the lengths and ordeals he has to go through to keep his lazy life as a rich person's dog, then this story is just perfect for you.



Furry Manga



Heterogenia Linguistico ~Ishuzoku Gengogaku Nyuumon
Other name:  ヘテロゲニア リンギスティコ ～異種族言語学入門～; Heterogeneous Linguistics; Heterogenia Linguistics;
I just skimmed this story but I confirmed this girl is a furry.  She does have a black nose.  If I remember correctly, she's a child of a werewolf (an anthro wolf) and a human and the human she's with is her teacher and I think that's it.  First chapter is the guy is teaching her in her town full of werewolves.



Furry Manga



The Wolf Child Sora in the War Zone
I skimmed it but it's set in a world where anthros and humans are at war with each other, an anthro wolf soldier found a child in the battlefield and decides to take care of the kid and insists that the child is a wolf like him.



Furry Manga



Neko Mix Genkitan Toraji
Other name:  猫ｍｉｘ幻奇譚とらじ; 猫mix幻奇譚とらじ; 猫MIX幻奇谭; 魔法貓奇譚; A Cat Mix's Illusory Tale: Toraji; Adventure of Cat Mix Toraji; Neko Mix Genkitan to Raji; Neko Mix Maborishikitan To Raji; Neko Mix Maborishikitan Toraji
I skimmed this one but it has humans and anthro characters in it.  I'll let the synopsis from the page I found it in explain it:
The first mouse appeared on the night of a full moon over two thousand years ago. A timeless children's song among the humans tells how it made powerful mice companions and legions of war mice. Then it declared war on all humankind. Pai'yan is on of the king's honored 7 heroes, renowned for his skill in fighting the mice. He comes home after a long campaign to find his young son kidnapped by the Magic Mouse, and his son's pet kitten Toraji transformed into a half-human cat mix. Now Pai'yan travels with Toraji, searching for any word that could lead them to the Magic Mouse and his missing son.



Furry manga



Deep Forest - The Mysterious Electronic World
Other name: Deep Forest; Deep Forest [ディープフォレスト]
I skimmed to see if the gorilla guy was anthro and he was for the most part especially if the summary of this story is anything to go by:
There is a large virtual space called "Deep Forest," where many people go as avatars. Origa is a schoolgirl who has become an explorer in Deep Forest in an effort to discover the reason behind her mother's death. Luckily, she has a famous hacker as a partner and guide, a monkey avatar called Jr. Deep Forest is a dangerous place, contested by the company she believes is responsible for her mother's death, hackers, and others. Origa has a difficult path to travel in order to uncover the truth.



Animal Manga



Haru no Hitoe
Other name: Single Petaled of Spring; Spring Single; 春の一重
I skimmed this one as well so I was a bit hesitant to call it furry despite the fact that they are bipedal, but they do seem more like foxes who just learned how to be bipedal.  It seems to be a story about those foxes living in someone's home and is cooking for them.



Furry Manga



Cat Shit One '80
Other name: Cat Shit One' 80; CAT SHIT ONE'80
I wonder how many furries remember this one as an animation, well here's the manga version.  I think this is furry despite not having skimmed or read it so here's the synopsis:
In Cat Shit One '80, the story continues to follow the three protagonists as they became involved in various low intensity conflicts in the 1980s. Perky, now a member of Delta Force, is attached to the Special Air Service and is involved in various SAS operations while Rats and Bota are now involved with the U.S. operation in Afghanistan against the Soviets.



Furry manga


 
Yamako and Wolf
You probably wouldn't tell from the cover but there is a wolf in there but it's more like a strange creature that is shaped like a wolf.  Anyway those two met each other and it turns out they like the same anime and manga stuff and thus a strange friendship has begun.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 19, 2019)

Furry Manga



Niehime to Kemono no Ou
Other Name:  祭品公主与兽之王; 贄姫と獣の王; Sacrifice Princess and King of Beasts
I think this was mentioned before but still for this one I barely skimmed it only just to confirm that those two characters are there.  It's marked as romance so I might like this one since this is a human x anthro romance story apparently here's the synopsis:
"Saliphie, the 99th sacrifice to the terrifying demon king, learns two secrets about the king: The first, that he has been letting the sacrifices go in secret. The second, that half of his blood is that of a human. She gets to know the king's kindness and sorrow, and then it's announced that the king has taken Saliphie, who wishes to become a source of energy for the king, as his queen, and...?"



Furry Manga



Fairy Tail: Happy no Daiboken
Other name:  Fairy Tail: Happy's Grand Adventure; Fairy Tail: Happy's Great Adventure
Happy, one of the main characters from the Fairy Tail series, has been isekeied/transported into a world of furries. I skimmed it but that's basically what the story is in the nutshell, I think since he's a main character of Fairy Tail his main objective is probably about him trying to get home.



Furry Manga



Minotaurus's Sweetheart
In an effort to keep this adventurer from killing him the Minotaur's fairy picked up a book and had him try to show her that he was friendly, however the adventurer only paid attention to the words in the book... and it said "Marry me."  Due to a fact that neither of them can understand what the other is saying a crazy misunderstanding was developed and the adventurer believed the Minotaur was trying to go on a date with her, thus begins a very weird relationship between a woman and a Minotaur


Furry Manga



MonsTABOO
Ummm, yeah, I decided to read it so I can give an accurate description, but I came away from it confused.  This is a world where adults can turn into monsters and those monsters can turn themselves into weapons for the humans they partnered up with.  The girl at first was a death seeker and wanted the monster at the bottom panel of this cover to kill her but he refused and told her she should live and then all of a sudden she fell in love with him and that's it.  The rest of the plot involves all her and the monster guy dealing with other people who lives their lives close to monsters and the monsters themselves.




Furry Manga



Ojou to Nanahiki no Inu
Other Name:  Ojyo with Seven Dogs; お嬢と七匹の犬; 大小姐和七条狗
I think I'll let the synopsis explain this one.  But this one has some of the best anthro character designs I've seen in an official manga in a long time.:
This story takes place in a world where humans and beastmen coexist. Our protagonist, a Dog beastman, was a former gangster who's fallen on hard times, living on the streets and scraping by on what he can get.

On one particular rainy day, he tries to fall asleep in an alley before being found by an eccentric 'Yamato Nadeshiko' type of girl. She offers him a home to sleep in, in exchange for him becoming her bodyguard. He doesn't think much of it until he sees her home and it's explained to him by the servants in it that she's the daughter of a Yakuza boss and has a sadistic personality. On top of all that, almost all her servants are beastmen as well!



Furry Manga



Shokuzai to Tabi ni Deru
I read it and this is a one-shot story that re-tells the Red Riding Hood story by making the Wolf a werewolf and Red being some sort of great chef in training.  What's interesting about this one is that it seems like pilot or pitch for a bigger manga series with how it ended showing how all the Fairy Tale characters being into cooking as well.  If you like Food Wars, then this one-shot story is basically like that but with Fairy Tale characters.



Furry Manga



Dekiru Neko wa Kyou mo Yuuutsu
Other Name:  The Masterful Cat Is Depressed Again Today; デキる猫は今日も憂鬱; 能干的猫今天也忧郁   
I can only read the first chapter but, one day, a large bipedal cat appeared out of nowhere and taking care of Saku the business woman.  They cook her meals and cleans up the house and everything and Saku has no idea what to do about it but really appreciates the cat's kindness to help her like this.



Furry Manga



Jinrou e no Tensei, Maou no Fukkan: Hajimari no Shou
Other Name:  Jinrou e no Tensei, Maou no Fukukan: Hajimari no Shou; 人狼への転生、魔王の副官 ~はじまりの章~
I skimmed it to see the character and he seems to be there.  So I'll let the synopsis describe it for me:
Reincarnated to a werewolf magician, the Protagonist Vyett was instated as the vice head of the Demon Lord's third brigade force. Occupying a remote market town, he was entrusted to management and defense. As a former human, born a monster, I can understand the sentiments of both sides well enough. Because of that, those around seem to think I'm a man of wisdom, or something of the like, but it's really just one trouble after the next. I have to follow those monsters that are overly quick to resort to violence, and do something about the humans, who start to complain immediately. So today as well, I'll do my best at managing the Demon Lord's main force.



Animal Manga



Heart-Warming Meals with Mother Fenrir
Other Name:  Fenrir Kaasan to Attakago Meshi; Fenrir mother and rice- another world ~Fluffy life~
I skimmed it and it looks like this Fenrir talks to the child which is pretty sweet.  I'll let the synopsis describes things for this one but it seems like a very sweet story:
Femrude is picked up by the legendary Fenrir as a baby. Originally Japanese, the reborn 12-year-old spends his days being spoiled by his beloved new mother, while being brought up with lots of love.

To give back to his precious family, he reproduces Japanese cuisine in this new world, one dish after another. To his surprise, not only his mother (Fenrir), but also the beastmen living in this world love his food.

Solving problems one after another with his honest, gentle character, and the skills to attract both races, he aims to become a bridge between the humans and the beastmen!

Even magicians will jump! This fluffy gourmet fantasy is about to start!




That's it for now, I'll post the other manga I found later.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 3, 2020)

Animal/Mon Manga



Kouchuu Ouja Mushiking
Other name: Kabutomushi Ouja MushiKing; The King of Beetles Mushiking; 甲虫王者ムシキング
The description doesn't say much but I skimmed the actual manga a bit, and its like a mon story but with talking bugs instead of various animals that are monster like.



Furry Manga



Hip hop Monster
The synopsis is weird:  Before BT21 was created, it was everyday life for Hip Hop Monsters Jin, Suga, J-Hope, Rap Monster, Jimin, V, and Jungkook.
But skimming the manga makes it seems like is about a bunch of anthro characters and monsters are living life and are aspiring rappers.


Furry Manga



Star Fox
Other Name: スターフォックス
Yep you read right, Star Fox has its own manga kind of like the Legend of Zelda manga but here is the synopsis for this particular manga:
Star Fox is the name of a 132-page series of comic pages that ran in Nintendo Power in eleven 12-page installments from February 1993 until December 1993.

It is an adaptation of Star Fox for Super Nintendo, with an early expanded plot that is noticeably different from subsequent installments.



Furry Manga



Herbivore High School
So if you read or watch Beastars, think of this manga like a more comediac and slice of life version of this series about the bear and dear anthros doing an exchange student program with herbivores and carnivores and dealing with the instincts of their species and the discrimination that comes with being in different food groups.
Synopsis: High school students Gomi the bear and Runo the deer switch schools in a special exchange student program.




Furry Manga



Wani Danshaku
Other Name:  Crocodile Baron; ワニ男爵
Synopsis: A "gourmet comedy" centring on a gentleman crocodile and a foul-mouthed rabbit who are best friends. The two try various foods at restaurants and spend fun days together. While the crocodile, who is a novelist, is normally well-mannered, he sometimes loses control and goes wild.



Furry Manga



Shadow Cat
Other Name: シャドウ・キャット
Synopsis:  Naji is an ordinary cat who lives in a small village. His occasional mischief caused by his selfish personality lands him in trouble from time to time. One day, Naji ate the sacrificial offering, the Shrimpfish meant for the monster Taowu, who laid waste to the village many years before. To atone for his crime, he is entrusted with the mission of finding another Shrimpfish. However, the legends whisper… All cats who eat the Shrimpfish are destined to become monsters.




Furry Manga



Nekodomo
Other Name:  Neko Domo; ネコドモ
Synopsis:  If you take the train to the south of the city centre for about an hour, you will arrive at "Nekohara" where the cat lives. Tarou and single mother Yuko live together. Either fun or sad things are always overcome with both of us. Bringing up a cat-raising cartoon, which is catered to by a cute mother and child, opening ♪



Animal Manga



Cyborg Kuro-chan
Other Name:  サイボーグクロちゃん
Synopsis:  His name is Kuro and he's a cat. His owners are an old couple who live a simple, easygoing life. But because they have money, thieves often try to raid their home. Each time, however, Kuro manages to fight them off. Kuro is a great watch cat. One day, however, Kuro is shot through with an arrow and whisked away by Doctor Go, an evil scientist. Doctor Go turns Kuro into a cyborg to assist him on his mission to conquer the world. Doctor Go tries to control Kuro, but Kuro manages to escape. This infuriates the doctor. He feels that Kuro is ungrateful to him. With the help of Mi, another cyborg cat, he thinks of all sorts of ways to capture and kill Kuro. Kuro has a new, invincible cyborg body, complete with the latest hi-tech weapons. But he also has a warm heart, which is partly what makes this story so loveable.



Animal Manga



Eleceed
Other Name:  일렉시드
I skimmed it a bit and he doesn't change back to his human form that quickly.  It may be awhile before he does though.
Synopsis:  Kaiden - A mysterious ability user who hides inside the body of a street cat. He is later picked up by Jiwoo after being injured after a fight with another ability user. He has a stubborn and bossy personality. Jiwoo - an energetic and talkative high school boy who loves cats. He is very kind and also seem to have a special ability.



Furry Manga



Higyaku no Noel
Other Name:  Higyaku no Noeru; NOEL the mortal fate; 被虐のノエル; 被虐的诺艾尔
I skimmed it and even though the main character is a demon crow or raven it still counts for this list and he seems to be a demon with morals since he doesn't like it when other people are tricked into making deals with him without knowing the consequences or even how demon deals work.
Synopsis:  Noel Cerquetti, a girl who lost her arms and legs in a contract, works together with the great devil Caron, to get her revenge against one man.

This man – dubbed the "pride of the citizens" – is Burrows, the mayor of LaPlace.

Why is this girl furiously seeking revenge against this unrivalled man, loved by the people for bringing peace to LaPlace that was once overrun by the mafia?

While unsteady without her limbs, Noel doesn't give up on her path of revenge, as Caron watches mercilessly, at times risking his own life to support her.

With vengeance, the pair begins their chase after Burrows.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 6, 2020)

Animal Manga



Azufareo no Sobayounin
Other Name:  Chamberlain of the Azfareo; 苍龙近侍; 蒼竜の側用人
A dragon caretaker finds out the dragon she's been hired to take care of that controls the welfare of her kingdom is actually a cursed king and at first it seemed like the curse was broken in the earlier chapters but it turned out to be a lot more complicated to fix than both the caretaker and the dragon king thought.



Furry Manga



How to Raise A Human
I only read one chapter so far but in this Chinese Manga cats rule the world and the humans are considered to be pets and are edible here.  Not sure if there's going to be a protagonist so I can only think that it may be a series of short stories, but I can only guess that it's just up to the person who can find this manga.


Animal Manga



Black Feather Love Song
I mostly skimmed it but in this Chinese Manga, a vet found a stray cat that turned out to be a shapeshifting prince from another world that is on a pilgrimage, but somehow after nearly being run over the car, the vet gained the ability to turn into a parrot while taking care of him, but there's a twist: only one of them can be a human while the other is an animal.  Now that this strange event is happening to them, they must figure why the vet is suddenly able to turn to an animal when she tried to help the prince and why is that one of them can only be human while the other is an animal and the vet's new ability has called into question about her birth as well.




Animal Manga



Imomushi Shoujo to Komyushou Danshi
Other Name:  Caterpillar Girl and Bad Texter Boy; 芋虫少女とコミュ障男子
If you have heard the name Sanzo in your manga community or even in e621, you should know that he's a particular "furry artist" who loves to write stories about men falling in love with very monstrous girls or vice versa.  I'm talking he draws dragon girls as actual dragons and not anthro nor girls with horns and it's basically that sort of thing with monster girls.  Well I'll have you know that he made another official manga and it seems like he was able to keep a monster girl as a monster this time and not make her a girl with some animal parts like in his other manga T-REX na Kanojo. Anyway here's the synopsis of a girl who became a caterpillar.
Synopsis:  This manga follows a socially awkward boy and his childhood friend who is beautiful, smart, kind, and just about perfect in every way. However, the boy turns down her confession of love. A few days later, the girl goes missing, only to reappear before the boy a few days later, after shedding her human form …



Furry Manga



Nekowappa!
Other Name:  Neko Wappa!; ねこわっぱ!; 猫童
Just need to tell you that the cats in this book are somewhat anthro in this when I skimmed the book for them.
Synopsis:  One day, the cat gods of a shrine that is falling out of use find a human baby left outside, all alone. They decide to take in the baby, who they name Tama, and raise her as their own. Now the little girl Tama, who knows very little about humans, is trying to grant the wishes of anyone who visits their little shrine, using the power of the cat gods!



Animal Manga



Piwi
Other Name:  Helck Piwi; Piui; ピウイ
A finished manga about a huge bipedal baby phoenix interacting with people apparently... when I skimmed the first chapter.  Reminds me of Chicken Bob from Animaniacs but the humans apparently know he's a walking bird creature being all cute and stuff here's the synopsis.
Synopsis: "The Green Bird of Happiness"

It's figure was as divine as the phoenix of legends, and the timbre of it's songs was more majestic than any instrument.

It's said that if you were to encounter it, you will be promised happiness...




Animal Manga



I'm an S-Rank "Behemoth" Monster, but I'm Living as a Knight (Pet) of an Elf Girl
Other Name:  S-Rank Monster no Behemoth Dakedo, Neko to Machigawarete Erufu Musume no Kishi (Pet) Toshite Kurashitemasu
I've only skimmed to see what the behemoth looked like and he does look like on the cover, no telling if he'll get a human form or not since I only skimmed the second chapter. But basically it's almost like the Fenrir one but this time it's not human turned into a monster wolf, this is actually a behemoth who got adopted by strange Elf girl.
Synopsis:  Elven girl, "Aria" is an adventurer. A small beast with an adorable face embraces Aria's fruitful chest, she decides to keep it as a pet and names it "Tama". At first sight it's just an average cat, but Aria has yet to notice that Tama is a former Knight and that his identity is not a cat, but a young monster of the strongest class "Behemoth".
Edit: I like to amend my summary, though I still haven't read it, it's just that what I found from the other site that I'm looking for manga implies that the behemoth is someone who is also reincarnated.  I'll confirm once I read it though.


Furry Manga



Bukkira ni Yoroshiku!
Other Name:  ブッキラによろしく!; Say Hello To Bookila!
Finished Manga
Synopsis:  It’s not that studio 13 is haunted. It’s that there is a small cat-like creature living there who wants to be left alone, and will only respond to the requests of a small girl, which means that the producer who uses the studio needs to keep them both happy…


Animal Manga



Kaijuu no Shiiku Iin
Other Name:  怪兽饲养委员; 怪獣の飼育委員; Dresseuses de monstres (French); Monster Tamer Girls
Synopsis:  Two girls start attending a new school and find themselves responsible for the care and feeding of monsters!



Furry and Animal Manga



Kemonogumi
Other Name:  けものぐみ
Don't let the cover fool you.  It may look like a manga with both furry girls and kemonmini girls, but ONLY two chapters, basically two stories, in this mini story collection actually feature anthro characters and an animal character as main characters.  Not to mention one of the other chapters have full blown sex in it, luckily the two that have anthro characters and an animal don't.

The anthro story is called:  Magical Catherine the Service Bear
It is about a girl who wants to help her family's bread store from failing and she tries to attract customers by being the bread store's mascot but is even failing at that.  One day she helped a chibi bear who collapsed in front of the store and as thanks the bear showed the girl her power to turn into a human, except she's bad at it.  So when she becomes human the closest actual human turns into an anthro bear in her stead.  To make matters worse the bear's magical wand broke soon after.  Will the girl be able to change back to normal or does she have to start living as an anthro bear forever and take advantage of her mascot idea to the fullest.

The animal story is called: PacaPlus
For some reason after a visit to the petting zoo a guy's girlfriend is turn into an Alpaca and no one, not even the girl herself, knows that she's been turned into a talking animal.  Side note:  I think PacaPlus is also working to become a visual novel.  Whether or not that's actually done or not is something you have to find out on your own.

Edit: PacaPlus is a full fledge Visual Novel that's available on Steam and there are a lot of videos of people playing them.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 8, 2020)

Animal Manga



Weak 5000-Year Old Vegan Dragon
Other Name:  Yowai 5000-nen no Soshoku Doragon Iware Naki Yokoshima Ryou Nintei - Yada Kono Ikenie Hito no Hanashi o Kiite Kurenai; Yowai 5000-nen no Soushoku Dragon, Iware naki Jaryuu Nintei; Yowai 5000-nen no Soushoku Dragon, Iware naki Jaryuu; Nintei - Yada Kono Ikenie, Hito no Hanashi o Kiite Kurenai
齢5000年の草食ドラゴン、いわれなき邪竜認定～やだこの生贄、人の話を聞いてくれない～
Synopsis: A 5000-year old vegan dragon was living peacefully when one day a young girl showed up in his cave. She offered herself as a sacrifice in order to gain favor for her village. He played along as the great "Jaryuu-Sama, the Demon Lord's Army Leader" in order to get rid of her. However, his little white lie awoken her hidden powers and his peaceful life suddenly ended.



Animal Manga



Jinmen
Other Name:  ジンメン; 人面
I really don't want to post this cover on here, but it is a horror manga after all.  Anyway,  you ever wonder what would it be like if there's a zombie apocalypse but only the animals can be infected.  Well this is what Jinmen is and it's a lot worse than just zombie animals, and it's more like Mavel Zombies where the infected animals gain intelligence with a hatred of humans instead of becoming mindless corpses.  So they use their new intelligence to start their coup to overthrow the human race by making any humans they don't kill outright their slaves or livestock; and to make things even more creepy the infected animals faces gain human faces (unless their nose is an important trait of their heads, which is basically what the elephant in the cover has, its eyes are more bloated pupils rather than teeth for eyes, which is what I thought they were at first).  The story centers on a man returning to a zoo for the first time in years to see his favorite elephant only to see that things are different and a creepy man is running the zoo and then he hears rumors of the animals getting "strange checkups" from his zookeeper friend before everything gets worse.  Here's what the synopsis has to say.
Synopsis: After a few years, our main character Jinguu Masato, returns home. Due to his nature, he loves animals and he also likes to visit them. Because of this, he loved to visit the zoo since he was small and that's how he developed a close relationship with Hanayo. However, Masato gradually starts to notice some strange incidents happening in the zoo and after that, he's thrown into this unexpected world...



Furry Manga



Kainushi Juujin to Pet Joshikousei
Other Name:  飼い主獣人とペット女子高生; 饲主兽人和宠物女子高中生; Kainushi Juujin to Petto Joshikousei; The Beast and His Pet High School Girl
You may have seen this manga in e621 and I'm proud to say that it seems like this manga is now recognized as well... an official manga.  This story is about a girl who got kidnapped and was transported to world of beastmen/furries/anthros where humans are treated like edible pets and to make things worse for her she can't understand what they're saying as they're speaking in a language she never heard of before and now she's the pet of am office worker wolf man who treats her like an adopted cat (i.e. taking pictures of her, being in awe of her apparent cuteness, and is over protective of her and etc.).  Will she ever be able to understand him and go back home?


Furry Manga



Hijoushoku to Gochisou
Other Name:  A Feast of Emergency Rationsedit
Seems to be a one-shot Manga.
Synopsis:  A humanoid vulture takes in a little girl.



Animal?/Alien? Manga



Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu
Other Name:  クロちゃん家の押入れが使えない理由〈わけ〉; 小黑家的壁橱无法使用的原因; Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Riyuu (Wake); Kuro-chan Chi no Oshiire ga Tsukaenai Wake; Reason why the closet of Kuro-chan's house can't be used; The Reason Why the Closet of Kuro-chan's House Can't Be Used
Yeah, I'm very unsure about this manga, but there seems to be a Pikachu like character that is part of the main cast, but I'm not sure if this counts as a main character or just a pet character that is like the lion doll like guy from Cardcaptor Sakura.  Sorry that I cant say any more than that.
Synopsis:  One day a junior high school sophomore student Kuro-chan, discovers aliens coming out of her closet! Now, it's up to her to regulate these migrant aliens!





Animal Manga



Oji-san to Neko to Shoujo
Other Name:  おじさんと猫と少女; Oji-san to Neko to Shojo; Ojisan to Neko to Shoujo
I only skimmed this one, but it seems to be a slice of life comic from the point of view of a cat that fights for the attention of her human owner from the girls he meet in his life.
Synopsis:  It is the Taisho period. A straight-laced man named Shougo works as a teacher for an all girls school, and lives with his black cat named Kuroi-san. Then one day, his nephew brings him a tight-lipped servant who doesn't talk. Is this beginning of a curious, and slightly warm life of a man, a cat, and a girl?




Furry Manga



The Knight of Flower, Dakini
Other Name:  花の騎士ダキニ; Hana no Kishi Dakini
Skimmed it, but it seems like a very good Furry Manga.  It's about an anthro dog artist who lives in a country besieged by an unknown autonomous invasion and is struggling to find anyone who appreciates art until one day he finds a mysterious fox girl who appears to enjoy the art and murals left by the people and by extension his own art.  But what's even more mysterious about the fox girl is that it seems like she's the only thing that can fight off the invasion or is she a deserter of that army?  I think the synopsis can do a better explanation of it than me here:
Synopsis:  Eyden L. Schutzer always had a passion for art. He enjoyed his peaceful life as an art school student in a town filled with life and beauty. But everything changed when the Sky Golems--mythological creatures of destruction--appeared without warning. The Sky Golems unleashed a storm of thunderbolts and destroyed the town, along with Eyden's days of peace. One year passes; Eyden is now suffering from depression after witnessing the fragility of the world. Desperate to rekindle his passion for art, he wanders around a town's landscapes and finds Dakini, a mute girl who carries a wooden sword around her waist. Eyden's meeting with Dakini will change his life forever.





Furry Manga



Mayonaka no Waltz
Other Name:  まよなかのワルツ; Midnight Waltz
One-shot Manga apparently
Synopsis:  A girl makes the acquaintance of a monstrous creature who believes himself to be quite human.




Animal Manga



Kottou Nekoya
Other Name:  骨董猫屋; 골동묘점; Antique Cat Shop
Synopsis: A girl with a scarred heart stops by an antique shop. There she meets the talking cat Bonten and the shopkeeper... a slightly fantastical story of bonds between cat and man.




Animal Manga



Kareshi no Neko ga Kawaikunai
Other Name:  Kareneko; My boyfriend's cat is not cute
Now this one really is about cat that is jealous of her owner's new girlfriend.
Synopsis:  The start of a lovey dovey life together! Or it should've been, but Matsuri's now living together with her boyfriend's beloved cat Sayuri...!? The struggle for her boyfriend with her cat-in-law begins!


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 10, 2020)

Furry Manga


 
Dansu! De Jump! Na Daibouken
Other Name:  クラッシュバンデ ダンス！でジャンプ！な大冒険; Crash Bandicoot; Dance! Then Jump! It's a Great Adventure; Dansu！デ·ジャンプ！ナ大冒険
Yes, Crash Bandicoot has a manga.
Synopsis: This manga is loosely based off the events of Crash Bandicoot 2: Cortex Strikes Back.

Having Crash tricked into thinking Cortex changed his ways in order for him to gather the crystals for an elaborate plot to take over the world. Crash teams up Aku Aku and the adventure begins, Crash encounters a large variety of characters from Coco Bandicoot (whom he normally lives with) and Penta Penguin, to enemies from his past including: Dr. N.Gin, Ripper Roo, and even the Komodo Bros.

The story itself focuses on comedy rather than action alone, getting Crash into hilarious situations involving the setting around him. This comic features foul language in some parts so it is worth parental discretion.

Note: This manga was planned to have 3 volumes, but the third volume was cancelled, leaving the story on a cliffhanger.





Furry Manga


 
Shippuu Tengoku Kaze no Klonoa
Other Name: 疾風天国風のクロノア; Kaze no Klonoa; Klonoa the Manga
Klonoa also has a Manga.
Synopsis:  Klonoa is a cat/rabbid looking creature who lives in Breezegale together with his Moo friend, Moo. The story takes setting after the first game, where Klonoa moved back to his city again. There he meets many of his friends: Lola, Popa, even his enemy Guntz.

Join the adventures of Klonoa, where he sets of a journey to find the missing mailbox, gets hunted on by Guntz, yeah even joins a volleyball contest with all his enemies!

With Klonoa in charge, you will never know what crazy things he'll do next.





Animal Manga


 
Legend (TAKANO Masaharu)
Other Name:  レジェンド (たかの雅治)
I don't really get the synopsis but from skimming the second chapter, it seems like the protagonist's main partner is a feral griffon.
Synopsis:  Reiji Saeki living in the north eastern countryside town lost his life in an accident during summer vacation. .....But before he knew it, a mysterious ball of light exist in front of his eyes in a world of whiteness. Being a magician from a parallel world, that ball of light is looking for someone qualified to inherit the magic they had created to prevent it from being lost. Reiji who took on that suggestion lives in the parallel world, Elgin, with a new body and powerful magical power.





Animal Manga


 
I Became A Doge?!
I think this is a webcomic since the site I found it on listed it as a webtoon.
Synopsis: My body was swapped with my dog??? How could I solve a series of problems with a dog body?? My favorite girl is waiting for me!!!! And my dog is fucking other dogs with my body!!!!! What should I do……





Animal Manga


 
Dragon, Ie wo Kau.
Other Name:  ドラゴン、家を買う。; Dragon's House-Hunting
I only skimmed it but it's about a loser dragon failing at his job (due to adventurers putting him to sleep with their magic) and is now forced to look for a home, and apparently the Demon King in this one is doing real estate with estranged monsters like him.
Synopsis: A dragon expelled from family because of his cowardliness in search for new home in world full of elves, gnomes, orcs and stuff. (Please replace me)





Animal Manga



Shirokuma Tensei
Other Name:  Polar Bear Ise; Reincarnation of White Bear - I Became the Legendary Guardian Deity of the Sacred Forest; Shirokuma Tensei - Mori no Shugoshin ni Natta zo Densetsu
As you can tell from the Other Name, this is an isekai with the protagonist being a polar bear instead of a human.
Synopsis:  After dying in a mountain climbing accident, a 28-year-old man finds that he is reincarnated in an alternate world... AS A POLAR BEAR.

After taking a PAWS to get acquainted with his new body, the MC soon learns that he can fight better than aKUMA from Street Fighter after he BEARs witness to a beast girl being hunted by the army and gets ARCTICked off. The question is: is this new life a blessing, or a cURSUS MARITIMUS?





Furry Manga


 
The Loser-fox orange
I have no idea what's going on here since I only skimmed the first chapter and there's no synopsis, but it seems like it's about two mysterious children who was born with animal heads, one with a fox head and the other a dog head.  They were living in seclusion until the fox man decides to try living in a full human city for once...





Furry Manga


 
Miss Kitty and Her Bodyguards
A Chinese Webcomic/Webtoon about the daily life of a bunch anthro dog bodyguards protecting a feral cat.






Animal Manga


 
Cute Princess Strikes: The Panda from Heaven Wants Hugs
Amother Chinese Webcomic/Webtoon about a young woman who was reincarnated into a panda.  I'll let the  synopsis explain things...
Synopsis:  Thanks to a botched job by the King of Hell, Su Ranran was mistakenly killed shortly after her university graduation. To make it up to her, she was promised a new life as a Ms Perfect... but became a fatty panda instead!? And to become human again, she needs to revive the heartbeat of a cold-faced prince regent!?





Furry Manga


 
Rurou no Tabi
Other Name:  流狼の旅; 狼人劍客; Wolfman Kenkaku
While the synopsis will say that he has a face of a wolf, the main character is actually an anthro wolf who used to be human and he's on a journey to find a way to change himself back to normal.  By the way this manga is completed.
Synopsis:  Lakate is a man with the face of a wolf due to a curse. While traveling to find a cure for his state and the reincarnation of a woman who helped him long ago, he meets a lost young girl, Kukaru. This is where his real travel begins...

I only have one more thing to post and it's more of a showing off a manga from the list that was actually a predecessor of one of the listed manga and then I'll be done.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 10, 2020)

Furry Manga (old version)



Jinrou e no Tensei, Maou no Fukukan
Other Name:  人狼への転生、魔王の副官; 以人狼之姿转生; Der Werwolf; Reincarnated into Werewolf as The Demon King's Aide; Transmigration to a Werewolf, the Demon Lord�s Camp
As you can tell from the Other Names this manga has this is actually the same as the other Manga I listed about a werewolf becoming a Demon Lord's General.   This is because this is the first draft as that manga, I read it and I can understand why they decided to rewrite the story because the reincarnation part of the werewolf makes little sense in the manga's title.  It doesn't help that the main character seems to be just a naturally born werewolf that was just raised by a witch that taught him magic.  It also makes little sense in how he understands humans and their needs when all other werewolves are mostly just brutes that want to kill people, the difference between them is just as weird to the reader as it is to the werewolves in the same universe as him.  However, the really interesting part of this manga is how the main character is very good at strategies, very sympathetic to humans, very good at running an entire town, and it seems to be a good look at how a Demon Lord's generals run a town conquered by the army vs. how the main character runs the town.  But for now I don't think this version of the manga has continued and the rewrite version is being made now.   Anyway here's the synopsis and part of it being written from the protagonist's point of view.
Synopsis:  Reincarnated to a werewolf magician, the Protagonist Vyett was instated as the vice head of the Demon Lord’s third brigade force. Occupying a remote market town, he was entrusted to management and defense.
As a former human, born a monster, I can understand the sentiments of both sides well enough. 
Because of that, those around seem to think I’m a man of wisdom, or something of the like, but it’s really just one trouble after the next. I have to follow those monsters that are overly quick to resort to violence, and do something about the humans, who start to complain immediately. So today as well, I’ll do my best at managing the Demon Lord’s main force.




That's it for everything for now.  I need to get my computer's files ready to be transferred to a better and less broken version of the current one I'm using.  It may be a while before I continued but I do have two manga furry artists names I have to drop before I continue because they made more than the ones I listed.  The next couple of posts will list the manga they made that actually fit this particular list.  Anyway here are the two manga artist that made more furry manga that you should probably look for on your own for now.

Tezuka Osamu (he made a Bambi Manga)
and
Nagabe


----------



## Brandon Gill (Jul 17, 2020)

Dragon and Lizard

Reincarnated as a dragon egg.

Summary: This Ongoing Manga is about a human turned dragon egg and his life in a forest just trying to survive. He ends up finding humans and an unlikely sidekick, A Poison Lizard name Princess Lecherta.

It’s a good story so far. The light novel goes way farther. Note that the Lizard is just that. A Lizard. As such. It cant speak. But it is all nice and cute none-the-less.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 17, 2020)

High School Inari Tamamo-chan! 

Tamamo says she is a transfer student from Kyoto, but her true identity is an Inari from the Fushimi Inari Shrine! Most adults see her as a beautiful young girl, but her classmates see her for what she really is, which they keep under wraps as they interact with her in this heartfelt comedy manga!


----------



## Brandon Gill (Jul 17, 2020)

Animal Manga.

My Roomate is a cat.

Summary: Main Character is a human. He is an author and his parents just passed away from a car accident. As he is visiting their grave he runs into a stray cat and takes her home. The story is done from both of their perspectives One chapter from his and the next one from her side of it. 

Quite funny and a cute read. They have an anime as well.


----------



## Brandon Gill (Jul 17, 2020)

Furry manga

Nukoduke.

Summary. A heartwarming story about the daily lives of a freeter named Yuuya and his two part cat, part human pets.

I know it says they are part human, and they are. But they are more cat than human. Plus they are able and do talk to some of the other animals around. It is really cute and I believe it should be an addition to this thread.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 21, 2021)

Brandon Gill said:


> Dragon and Lizard
> 
> Reincarnated as a dragon egg.
> 
> ...





MainHammond said:


> High School Inari Tamamo-chan!
> 
> Tamamo says she is a transfer student from Kyoto, but her true identity is an Inari from the Fushimi Inari Shrine! Most adults see her as a beautiful young girl, but her classmates see her for what she really is, which they keep under wraps as they interact with her in this heartfelt comedy manga!


It's nice that this thread has been given life, even though I kinda posted these two already, especially since Inari has her own thread. ^^;   But I appreciate the contribution nonetheless. Now I'm about to list over 100 manga that I found since.... the entire year?  Wow, I never knew I took that long, but yeah.   It makes sense that I found roughly over 100 manga after this much time has passed.  First things first, after I post my reply here, I'm going to link a couple of Japanese webcomics that I found here with their direct links.  I'm not sure if they are really webcomics, since one of them wants you to buy their work after a certain number of chapters have gone by, but I would like to post them here all the same.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 21, 2021)

Furry Manga



災い狐のくずれちゃん｜COMICリュウ (comic-ryu.jp)
Other name: 災い狐のくずれちゃん＜第1巻＞
I don't know this manga's official name since this I found this from Japanese twitter, but the website is listed Kuzure chan.  As far as I know, Kuzure is basically the name of the more ghostly and dangerous version of the usual kitsunes that we know of from other media.  In this particular manga, the kuzure has fallen in love with our human in the background here and despite scaring him with her monstrously ghostly powers, he figured that she likes him and just let her hang around him.  This unfortunately drags the poor guy into all sorts of supernatural shenanigans mostly cause by the crazy ghost girl "not reading the atmosphere" and has no sense of need to hide herself among others.

Really wish this was translated, but you can pretty much guess what's going on in the available pages.  This is a really interesting human x anthro love story and much more unique and original story involving kitsunes that involved one of their more darker and scarier sisters.  I bet if this was properly translated and not just a webmanga, I bet it would've been pretty popular.

Furry/Animal Manga



羊竜飼いのケモノ事情｜COMICリュウ (comic-ryu.jp)
Actually you can see the name right above this sentence.  But I'll copy and paste the Japanese name all the same.
Other name: 羊竜飼いのケモノ事情
Oh... well... I didn't expect what I would find here, but this webmanga is about a full fledge couple of a human and a feral ice dragon... yep she's not anthro but both of them in a world where there are anthros in fact one of the antagonist is a skunk a lady thief.

... I guess I can say it's a pretty ecchi manga, but they don't go any further beyond... "sexy posing." and luckily kisses, which apparently powers up the fluffy ice dragon girl.  I've debated posting this, but since it's not super NSFW, I think it's fine, but I'll probably will get rid of it if the mods ask me.  Because I really can't tell if it's alright for me to post the link to this comic.  Apparently it has 4 volumes already and is probably one that's more of a proper manga than the other one, so you should probably buy this one and the other one to support both of these artists' works.

Bonus Manga:



I'm not meat
News about Manga: 迫りくる女性が動物に見えてしまうイケメンの“猛獣ラブコメ”、月スピ新連載 - コミックナタリー (natalie.mu)
I got something to translate the news for me, but basically this is news about a new manga that came out about a man who, after a traumatic relationship with a woman when he was younger, can no longer see them as humans so they appear as animals to him especially if they try to hit on him.  But because he's also handsome to boot, so he gets hit on alot by the women in his workplace, who appear as animals to him.  I've yet to find any site to translate this manga since this came out last summer but it would be nice.

Edit: I had to delete the link because I just realized what I was linking this to since it was against the rules to do that. When I read the preview page it had softcore porn in it where it showed that the main character walked in on his parents or a couple having sex and that's what started his trauma of seeing girls as animals whenever they flirt with him.

So that's all the "webmanga" I managed to find now on to the rest of the manga that I've read and skimmed.


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 22, 2021)

Okay time start with the manga I finished reading and then go from there.

Furry Manga



Love Allergy Syndrome
Other Name:

Koi no Allergy Syndrome
Аллергия на любовь
恋のアレルギー症候群
Okay this time I will link the manga page where I found it from since Mangadex isn't full of potential viruses like the others, especially since this is translated from the author's pixiv page.  This story is about this goat girl who fell in love with the human in the picture, but the human is allergic to her kind... or is she?
Synopsis: Momiji, an Aruma, falls in love with Hiiragi, an Arumarch. However, Hiiragi apparently has an allergy to Aruma fur. Furry dork yuri ensues.
Love Allergy Syndrome (Title) - MangaDex



Animal Manga



Coffee & Cat
Other Name:

Junkissa Neko
喵喵純喫茶
純喫茶ねこ
纯吃茶猫
In this story it's about a guy who ran away from home after failing his college exam and somehow he ended up halfway across the country with his pet cat.  He's suddenly picked up by a guy who owns a coffee shop with his brothers along with 5 other cats that was inherited by his father, after seeing how well he takes care of his cat and then one thing led to another he finds himself being the new hire for the coffee shop. However there is one secret about the main character that he's hiding from his new employer:  He sees cats as humans and can completely understand him and not only that he eventually notices that his employer also houses a spiritual nekomata (that the owner doesn't know about), whom claims she isn't.
It's a really fun slice of life story with a good bit of a drama, and don't worry the cats don't appear in human forms all the time, it just switches back and forth between them sometimes and most of the time the cats talk to the protagonists (and others even though they can't understand him).  What's also interesting is not the dynamic between all the characters there's also literally 3 chapters dedicated to one of the brothers teaching the protagonist on how to make coffee, which almost feels like you're also on the job training with him.  But the whole aspect about the protagonist being able to speak to cats is still far more interesting and funny.  Like one of the cats appear as this beautiful lady holding on to him, but it switches back to her actual cat form that's simply holding onto his cheeks, making the "flirty scene" look hilarious instead.
Here's the actual synopsis though if you're interested:
Synopsis: In shock after failing his college entrance exams, Nishikori Kon took his pet cat M'lady and fled. He ended up going from Kyoto to Mount Hakodate in Hokkaido. At his wits end, he was picked up by a young man named Tachikawa Ayakane, who hired him on the spot to work at his and his brothers 'café (though his older brother hates the word 'café') "Coffee & Cat". It turns out Ayakane was so impressed with Kon's pet cat's appearance that he wanted him to get the 5 unkempt cats of the establishment in order. Now Kon serves all the cats, but he has a secret that the brothers don't know about. Kon can actually see cats as human beings and understand their speech! Kon and his pet cat's new lifestyle is just beginning!



Animal Manga



Neko ga OL ni miete komarimasu
Other Name:

Кошка, которая выглядит как офисная работница
ネコがOLに見えて困ります
Oh yeah since I mentioned Coffee and Cat I might as well mention this story as well since this story too does have a protagonist that sees animals as humans, which unfortunately is what the reader going to be seeing most of the time since the story is from the protag's perspective. When it does switch to someone else we will see the cat's true form picture, but most of the time you'll see the human version doing cat things and her boobs are big to translate the softness of her actual fur. Yeah, most of the time it's seeing the human forms of animals doing animal things, which is almost why I didn't include it in this list.  However this is a pretty good foil to Coffee and Cat which does switch between the forms and the cats are normally themselves.



Animal Manga



Shut-in Magician? ~A Story That's Not Only Fluffy but Heartfelt as Well~
Other Name:

He Is a Wizard, but Social Withdrawal?
He Is Wizard, but Social Withdrawal?
Hikikomori Magician?
MahoMofu
Mahou Tsukai de Hikikomori?: Mofumofu Igai to mo Kokoro wo Kayowaseyou Monogatari
Mahoutsukai de Hikikomori?
Mahoutsukai de Hikikomori? ~ Mofumofu Igai Tomo Kokoro o Kayowa Seyou Monogatari ~
Shut-in Magician
The 90-Year-Old Virgin
魔法使いで引きこもり？
魔法使いで引きこもり？ ～モフモフ以外とも心を通わせよう物語～
Since the other 2 manga are about cats, let me talk about this one:  It's an Isekai story about a man named Shuu who lived his life to the fullest but never got a family, hence the 90-Year-Old Virgin as one of the alternatives to the title.  One day while living his life peacefully, the god that sent him there was upset at him about not wanting to become an adventurer and explore the world, so the guy went "Alright." One day while preparing for the trip he ran into a summon beast egg that contain the cat on the cover.  Not sure how important the cat is yet but she's definitely a got a couple of chapters with Shuu taking care of her and learning about her in general.  But for now this is a story about how Shuu and this cat became adventurers who will travel the world.
Synopsis:  Shuutarou is a 90 year old "fairy" who was reincarnated by the Goddess into another world. He wishes for a "healthy body," however, he is gifted with cheat abilities to use powerful magic instead! After his parents died, he gets fostered by a woodcutter that was a former adventurer. After 11 years, he has become an apprentice adventurer at that guild then the goddess suddenly comes to him in a dream and asks him to go on a journey. So along with his beast mount companion, Pheles, they go out to adventure the world!




Animal Manga



Rojiura Brothers
Other Name:

Bracia z ulicy
The Brothers of Backstreet
路地裏ブラザーズ
Not exactly done with cat protagonists yet, but this time cats are not just a partner in this one.  In this story, it's about a guy who's a huge fan of delinquent punk manga and anime (like Jojo part 3 and 4 for example) and wanted to be one himself and get into fights, but his town is extremely peaceful and the only "people" who come close to these kinds of punkish characters are cats.  Not to mention when he tried to find a school full of delinquents, he found out that they don't exist and so he spent his frustration into studying and got himself into the best school possible by accident.  But he still wants to dress and act like a punk, so the teacher gave him an ultimatum to get the best grades of his class if he wants to keep dressing like one.
One day when he was about turn in his homework, he was hit with a magic dust that made him sneeze and turn into a cat.  It turns out that it was a teacher who turned out to be some sort of alien wizard who lost a cat of a king and tried to turn himself into one to find him but he failed and it ended up working on the protagonist instead because his powers are weakening and they're all wonky.  Luckily before the day was over he found out he can change back to normal through sneezing, unluckily he discovered that his punk clothes are cursed so he'll become a cat if he sneezed while wearing them.  So if he wants to cure his clothes of that curse, he has to find that cat that his wizard teacher lost, and to make matters worse the cats he met while he was one definitely act like the delinquents of his dreams, however they are completely unsure as to which "gang" he belongs to and are perfectly willing to let him "experience" the "gang life" in full should he become too suspicious to them...
Synopsis:  The story of a boy who admires delinquents, who ends up turning into a cat whenever he sneezes.




Animal Manga




Roaming the Apocalypse with my Shiba Inu

Other name:

世界の終わりに柴犬と
Sekai no Owari ni Shiba Inu to
Barely skimmed it, but yeah, the synopsis is exactly right about this manga.
Synopsis:  Follow the fluffy travels of a female high schooler and a talking Shiba Inu across a post-apocalyptic world!



Animal/Furry Manga



Forbidden City · Impurrial Cat Room
Other Name:

紫禁 御喵房
紫禁·御喵房
A Chinese Manga about a group of cats who become anthro whenever they go into the Spirit World to fix a residing spirit's relic.
Synopsis:  There are special creatures that live in the modern Forbidden City. By day, they're the idols of the Forbidden City, and a simple yawn can earn the squeals of the crowd! By night, they're the protectors of the Forbidden City who watch over the restoration of cultural relics! While they could've lived day to day on their cute appearances alone, they've chosen to bear the burden of preserving culture and safeguarding relics. They're the Forbidden City's Impurrial Cats!


----------



## Guilrel (Jan 24, 2021)

Animal Manga




Saint? No, Just a Passing Monster Tamer! ~The Completely Unparalleled Saint Travels with Fluffies~
Other Name:

Seijo-sama? Iie, Toorisugari no Mamonotsukai Desu! ~Zettai Muteki no Seijo wa Mofumofu to Tabi wo Suru~
聖女さま？ いいえ、通りすがりの魔物使いです！ ～絶対無敵の聖女はモフモフと旅をする～
This is a really great premise, it's an isekai about a terminally ill girl who died without being able to pet any animal, so the God who sent her to the new world gave her a chance to get a strong body she needs to survive in the world.  However despite being born from a great adventuring pair of heroes, the animals are all afraid of her, so they gave her some advice and tell her that she should try to work hard so she'll have a much better chance to choose to become a Monster Tamer in a world where the class you choose is set in stone as well as the number of choices you have to choose from.  There's just one problem:  The Monster Tamer Class is the lowest of low classes and the protagonist's hard work landed her in a prestige school, so you can imagine everyone's surprise at the school prodigy's ultimate choice.
But that's not what makes this manga interesting, there was only 2 chapters where I read it at the site I found it in, but the premise isn't about the protag staying in school to learn how to be a monster tamer, it's about Kanata immediately preparing to go on a journey across the world to tame all sorts of monsters and what's even more interesting:  her first monster is a cursed form of a former demon lord, who's stuck as a cat.  So I wonder what kind of places she'll end up in and how she'll be able to tame monsters with the former demon lord's help.
Synopsis:
Cheats for fluff! The reincarnated Saint doesn't care about dignity!

Kanata is a girl known as the reborn "Saint". With such talent, the profession she chose is... the weakest "monster tamer"!?

Kanata, who finished her previous life alone in a hospital room, only wants to adore and become friends with fluffies all over the world! If there's a dragon aiming for fluffies in the east, it'll be punished with powerful magic, and if there's a foul smell in the west, the entire city will be purified so the fur won't smell!

When I used my cheats for fluffies, I was worshipped as a Saint by the people I accidentally saved!?


*Synopsis from Niconico Seiga:*

"Finally, finally... I can touch fluffies!"






Furry Manga



Genkai Level 1 kara no Nariagari: Saijaku Level no Ore ga Isekai Saikyou ni Naru made
Other Name:  限界レベル１からの成り上がり　～最弱レベルの俺が異世界最強になるまで～
Look, I'm calling this a furry manga despite the fact that cursed elf into a cute teddy bear isn't that much anthro.  Anyway after being isekai'ed into a world where every level of every living thing is on a set limit along with a couple of thugs and a girl he was trying to save, Tetsuya was kicked out of the kingdom for being stuck as level 1 and can't help the kingdom out in its war.  Luckily he has a cheat skill that allows him to absorb stats and abilities of any dead enemy and he meets a nekomini girl who's under the tutelage of a cursed elf who's stuck as a cute teddy bear.  With her guidance and his skill, the three heroes set off to explore the world to not only cure the elf, but get revenge on the king who threw him away, and they may eventually have to save the world from the growing thugs' powers.  Also, the origin of Tetsuya's absorbing cheat, may be not that much of a blessing that he thought...
Synopsis:  Tetsuya Takahashi was suddenly summoned to another world. However, his invocation was a mistake and after participating in the level review...he has the weakest [level limit], lv.1, the king seeing his limit calls him "defective" and condemns him to death! Despite being summoned against his will. Tetsuya is thrown into the valley of the monsters. There he was attacked and brought to the brink of death, and when he used his unique skill [Absorb Corpse], he gained the skills that the corpse possessed! "...Let's do it! Survive in this world, become strong and take revenge on those who were summoned. The "level 1" man who was called "defective" and "weak"... now begins the ascent to be the strongest!






Furry Manga



Animal Crossing: New Leaf - Energetic Village Mayor Ippei!
Other Name:

Tobidase Dobutsu no Mori Harikiri Soncho Ippe!
とびだせ どうぶつの森 はりきり村長イッペー!
Hey look, a manga  Animal Crossing.
Synopsis:  Based on the popular video game series, "Animal Crossing", by Nintendo, a human named Ippei becomes the mayor of Ichiban Village! Being the mayor of a village full of rowdy animals is tougher than it seems! Luckily, Ippei has a trusty secretary—named Isabelle—who can help him with any troubles he may have! Fans of the video game will recognize iconic characters, including Tom Nook, Kapp'n, Blathers, and more!

Animal Manga




As Long As You're By My Side

Other Name:

Kimi ga Tonari ni Iru Dake de ~Ai Subeki Doubutsu Tachi~
君がとなりにいるだけで　～愛すべき動物たち～
A collection of stories involving animals, one of which involves a guy who was reincarnated as a cat and becomes his girlfriend's pet, but with one twist he found out that he's slowly losing his memories as a human the more he becomes comfortable with being a cat.


Furry Manga



Noroi
Other Name: Curse
An English Webcomic that is made in manga style about a samurai who got cursed by a kitsune's prank, so he forced the kitsune to help him find a cure, along the way he gets involved in other adventures.
Synopsis:  Kiyoutsuken is a demon slayer- a human-turned-demon, seeking a way to become human again. He and his friends: Hitoji, Morino, and Kurone, also seek to aid him, along the journey of slaying demons and searching for a remedy of Kiyoutsuken's demonic ail, and possibly learn more about the demons.

I can post the link since it's a webcomic:  NOROI (tumblr.com)






Furry manga



Child

A slice of life story about furry dog girls who have some sort of illnesses trying to live life the best way they can after connecting to their love of art.  One can't really talk and can only draw pictures to communicate and the other has a disease, I think, that only her parent, knows about.  It's a pretty sweet story about a quiet girl who learns slowly but surely to be more confident after meeting a more adventurous girl.





Child 4Koma



Child 4koma

A 4koma series based off of Child set in different time periods of the story, mostly in the far future.







Animal Manga



[Urgent Request] How to Take Care of an Abandoned Dragon?
Other Name:

[Kyuubo] Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta [How to Raise]
[Kyuubo] Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta [Kaikata]
Kyuubo: Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta
[급구] 버려진 드래곤을 주웠다 [키우는 법]
【急募】捨てられてたドラゴン拾った【飼い方】
Kyuubo: Suterareteta Dragon Hirotta, Kaikata
Sute rare te ta dragon hirota
Suterareteta doragon hirotta
Suterareteta dragon hirotta
Urgent Request: How to Raise an Abandoned Dragon
Urgent: Picked up an Abandoned Dragon, How to Raise
Срочный вопрос: Как вырастить бездомного дракона?
In a modern world full of fantasy creatures such as anthros, elves, and orcs for example; A High School Student named Tetsu who lives with his orc grandparents along with his seemingly human family (that includes him), finds an abandoned lizard in a bag, but much to everyone's surprise that lizard was actually a dragon and they are the rarest and most special creatures to be pets.  When his friend records him playing with his dragon, he ended becoming viral sensation, much so he got the popular school girl elf's attention because she want to play with the dragon, earning the ire of all the boys who are interested in her, and then things gets more complicated from here.
It's a really interesting take on what would happened in a RPG like fantasy world being in modernized setting, because they do have stat screens and adventure guilds along with smartphones and everyone using the internet as well.  Another thing that I found really interesting in this manga, is that I think every character insists that the dragon is a guy but I think she's a girl, because she gets super jealous whenever Tetsu's around them and keeps hitting him with her tail which would've killed or cripple him if he didn't have his orc lineage.  So I wonder if he's going to find out that the dragon also has the hots for him because he's also the dense to love protagonist as well.
The site I found it in says there may be Ecchi scenes, but I haven't seen anything beyond gore from monster kills and from battles against violent criminals, so I think this might be a good enough warning
Synopsis:  A totally normal high schooler whose only good point is his toughness, Tetsu. The lizard he happened to pick up one day, turns out to be a super rare dragon?! Not knowing how to raise his dragon, he turns to the internet. However, his walk with his super rare dragon is a trending topic. What kind of insane turmoil will this bring into his life…? Here comes the long awaited manga adaptation of the super popular novel series!!


----------



## Fenrir Black (Apr 9, 2021)

Furry Manga
Oumagadoki Doubutsuen
Other Name: Oumagadoki Zoo



Synopsis:
Fed up of being called a "clumsy good-for-nothing" by her classmates, Hana Aoi resolves to change by answering a job advertisement for part-time work at a local zoo. Despite its gaudy design and lack of visitors, the derelict zoo is a paradise to Hana who cannot wait to spend her evenings looking after cute animals. That is, until she bumps into a giant, anthropomorphic rabbit!
Hana soon discovers that the rabbit is actually the zoo director, Shiina, a human cursed by a ghost with the strange ability to transform normal animals into humanoids. In order to get his original body back, Shiina must prove his love of animals by making his zoo the best in the world. But, with a principle to only do fun things, caring for animals is too much of a bore. This is where Hana comes in.
Locked into employment—and secrecy—by the egotistical rabbit, Hana realizes that if she is to have any hope of changing herself, she must first survive a world in which the line between man and beast can no longer be distinguished.

(It's written by the same author of My Hero Academia. This is what he wrote before MHA and while the series does have a conclusion it is not a complete because the final would be arc was never made because the author wanted to move on to MHA.) 

Furry Manga
Maoujou de Oyasumi
Other name: Sleepy Princess in the Demon Castle




Synopsis:
The Demon Lord Tasogare's castle is a dark and frightening place, filled to the brim with various monsters. Any soul unfortunate enough to be imprisoned here is sure to be terrified by the horrors within. However, the human princess Aurora Suya Rhys "Syalis" Kaymin is a different case. Rather indifferent to her situation, Syalis worries about one thing and one thing only—sleep. Ever since the demon lord kidnapped her from her kingdom, she has not had a single good night's rest.

To alleviate her dozen dozing issues, the princess makes do with what she can find in the castle. Whether it be the fur of fluffy demonic teddy bears or the silky, blanket-like bodies of ghost shrouds, everything is but a means to ensure a peaceful slumber. With so many potential materials to craft items that can help her sleep at her disposal, nothing will stop the sleepy princess—not even death.

(This one recently got an anime adaption. Princess Syalis is the only prominent human character in the story that we see the most often while the rest of the cast are usually monstrous demons. Kai aka Great Red is furry enough to carry the entire series.) 

Furry Manga
Milady Just Wants to Relax
Other name: Reijou wa Mattari wo Goshomou





 Synopsis:
A young office lady's life in modern-day Japan used to be consumed by the neverending tedium of her desk job; her only solace was reading web novels. One particular story caught her eye, about the Baroness Misano defeating the noblewoman Ronia Gavisera and winning the heart of Ronia's ex-fiancé Schneider. After finishing the novel, she couldn't help but wish there had been a more peaceful conclusion—and this was her last thought before she died.
In her next life, she is reborn as the very same Ronia whom she had pitied. This time however, she resolves to remain free from the conflict between herself and Misano. However, the plot of the novel cannot change, and despite never instigating anything, Ronia is expelled from school, disowned by her family, and her engagement is ruined.
This is not Ronia's downfall; this is her chance at freedom! Free of her past, she opens up a cafe, leisurely spending her days with a piping cup of coffee. Soon, this peaceful life gains a new splendor with the arrival of four beast-kin, a race of human-animal hybrids. While most shy away from them in fear, Ronia can't help but be enchanted by their fluffiness!

(If the synopsis wasn't enough to make it clear it's furry harem story with a human protagonist and four beastmen who all bide for her affection.)

Furry Manga
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess





Synopsis:
Link, a shepherd from Ordon Village, sees village children, including with his childhood friend Ilia, being kidnapped by monsters. He chases after them only to find his world covered in twilight. Thereupon Link suddenly transforms into a wolf and finds a mysterious character named Midna. His journey to bring back light into the world begins.

(It's Twilight Princess, I don't know what else to tell you. Link talks both in human and wolf form and it expands on the plot of the game in a huge way.) 

Honorable mentions for Animal Manga 
Fruits Basket: 
Tooru Honda is an orphan with nowhere to go but a tent in the woods, until the Souma family takes her in. However, the Souma family is no ordinary family, and they hide a grave secret: when they are hugged by someone of the opposite gender, they turn into animals from the Chinese Zodiac!
Now, Tooru must help Kyou and Yuki Souma hide their curse from their classmates, as well as her friends Arisa Uotani and Megumi Hanajima. As she is drawn further into the mysterious world of the Soumas, she meets more of the family, forging friendships along the way.
But this curse has caused much suffering; it has broken many Soumas. Despite this, Tooru may just be able to heal their hearts and soothe their souls.

Ranma 1/2:
Soun Tendou runs the Tendou Martial Arts School accompanied by his three daughters: Akane, Nabiki, and Kasumi. One day, the sisters' lives are turned upside down when their father announces that he has promised one of them to be married to a fellow martial artist's son in hopes of carrying on the family legacy. In addition to their mixed reactions, when the fiancé arrives, the last thing the Tendou family expects is Ranma Saotome and his father, Genma.
Ranma has been training in China with his father until an unfortunate accident changed them both. Now, when water touches them, Ranma turns into a girl and *Genma into a giant panda*. _Ranma ½_ follows Ranma as he attempts to get along with his newly betrothed, the youngest of the Tendou sisters, Akane. As the two begin to attend the same school, they deal with fellow friends and rivals, all of whom have something to say about their engagement.

(Note that Genma spends a surprisingly large amount of the series as a panda and there are several other characters who turn into animals as well.)


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

do ears count?


----------



## Guilrel (May 1, 2021)

Fenrir Black said:


> Furry Manga


Thanks for the entries, some of those sound like they're pretty fun to read.  I gotta put in my own entries soon.


Netanye Dakabi said:


> do ears count?


Sorry, but no.  Because there's so many of them that they don't really count as furries for much.  However, it's not like you're not allowed to make a thread specific for them or a universal thread that contains all of them.  The point of my thread is to showcase manga that feature furry characters or animal characters that are part of the main cast and are pretty significant to the overall plot.  Then again I think I may have post a couple of manga that goes against that last point since I didn't really read the ones I listed as animal, but that doesn't change how rare they are in general in the long scheme of things.  
Again, sorry but you can't post manga about kemonominis (just animal ears and tails) here as they are alot more common than manga that has furry and animal characters as part of the main cast.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 7, 2021)

OP doing God's work, gonna add some of these to my to-read list. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Debra Clark (May 14, 2021)

Why are there so few herbivores?

Is it because general publishing is predator-centric or the people on FAF?

the following contain herbivores in main roles for those that want to TLDR.

Cat Shit One '80 - features rabbit soldiers




Minotaurus's Sweetheart - Bovine demon love interest




MonsTABOO - Demon rabbit love interest (yes it's a rabbit, it's a shinto reference)




Kouchuu Ouja Mushiking - stag beetle ally (i'm aware stag beetles are omnivorous but you could hardly call them predators)




Herbivore High School - Red Deer protagonist but pro-carnivore japanese neo-nazi propaganda from the 2000's is HEAVILY implied (when you know the context yeesh)




Caterpillar Girl and Bad Texter Boy - Like-like youkai love interest (yes, it's the same as the enemy from Zelda, caterpillar is a half mistranslation)




Animal Ignorance - Alpaca protagonist transformation drama




The Panda from Heaven Wants Hugs - Panda protagonist love story (yes i'm aware pandas are still technically carnivores but they eat plants so shh)




thanks for sharing these Guilrel I'll definitely check out the ones i don't know already later.

Also thanks to Fenrir Black for the following.

Magical Meeting Time Zoo - Rabbit secondary character adventure novel


----------



## Adrian Gordon (May 15, 2021)

Debra Clark said:


> Why are there so few herbivores?
> 
> Is it because general publishing is predator-centric or the people on FAF?
> 
> ...



are you just ignoring the fact that cats and dogs are common housepets so they would obviously be the first anthros of choice?
regardless, i appreciate collecting the prey species together. There's only so many times i can hear that damn mantra of strong overpowering the weak.
obviously for that reason i will definitely not be reading herbivore school OR BEASTARS FOR GOODNESS SAKE.
I've already read Magical Meeting Time because it's one of those series that's just posted everywhere over the internet.
Catshit's a bit too familar for me and the stag beetle one i read a while ago.
Also thanks to friend I've already read the panda one.
Actually that doesn't leave that many left.


----------



## Domingos (Jun 13, 2021)

Brandon Gill said:


> Animal Manga.
> 
> My Roomate is a cat.
> 
> ...


ooh I watched the anime, is the manga longer?
The anime was so cuuute, but I thought it came from some novel so I didn't go looking for it


----------



## Average_Lurker (Feb 2, 2022)

I recommend checking out Vilous manga if you haven't already. As the name implies, it's based around Vilous, home universe of the Sergals, Agudners & Nevreans.
There are currently 4 chapters available for reading, though the 4th one is still going (And currently on hiatus).
Fair warning, the manga contains gore and has some horror elements.
You can read it on Vilous official site or Mick39's Furaffinity page.

Chapter 4 cover page:


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

The Best Furry Manga I found is called Kemono Giga and it's sequel Kemono Attack Squad.






Kemono Giga





Kemono Attack Squad Akatsuki

It started in a world where of humans and anthros and the anthros are second class citizens and the ones that have powers are used to fight monsters that attack everyone.  One day a boy who has ridiculously bad luck gets attack by one such monster before being saved by a mysterious cat girl with lightning powers.  After it was over, the boy wakes up to find the new school he transferred over to is the Lighting Cat Girl's school and it's a base of operations to fight the killer monsters and guess what?  There's no such thing as training so you have to learn on the job and the boy gets thrusted into one dangerous situation one after another.  But even after he gain transformation powers he still has to learn them on the job. 

Kemono Giga Plot:
Yuu is a boy with very bad luck. There are countless incidents where people are held hostage, blackmailed, or involved in traffic accidents all in the span of a week or month. Such a incident occurs when Yuu gets kidnapped, as per usual, on his way to transfer into another school. The lizardmen, bring Yuu with them into the underground aqueducts. Yuu is scared and desperate to escape, but then a girl appears to save him. The girl is a non-human cat girl who can control the power of electricity and she tries to rescue Yuu, but then an incident occurs! The appearance of a very dangerous and troublesome enemy, known as "Makatsuhi" (マカツヒ), which is a monster that'll attack and kill anyone! Yuu tries to escape when the girl goes to fight the Makatsuhi alone, but then he steels his resolve and goes to try to save her, and after this encounter his life changes...

A battle manga with flashy superpowers, a gift for all!!
Featuring battles with the "Makatsuhi," the most terrifying kind of villain, that will leave you breathless!
Using new powers and constantly in opposition, the adventures of our handsome and cute heroes will keep your heart beating fast!
Publication of Kemono Giga is going on 2 years strong

Kemono Attack Squad Plot:
Picking up right after the events of Kemono Giga, Yuu and Zero Squad are thrust into the underworld of Gosei Kutsu.
Yuu quickly meets up with Shiina, a girl who's on the edge of getting dragged into their world.


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Furry Manga





Bizarre Restaurant
While the cat in the picture doesn't join the main cast until Chapter 7 this Manhwa is pretty interesting story about a returning isekai guy feeding people in the real world the food from another world due to the fact that the monsters from his isekai world is seeping into his real world.
Stinky tofu, durian, surstromming’s era is over. have you heard? cooking that’s so bad that you could die on the spot! but skill is increasing!?

Tera, whose cooking boasts the best(?) taste in all dimensions, through the bravest yoo seungwoo’s help, has come to peaceful(?) earth.

Endure it! if you eat it and don’t die, your level will go up! and then on behalf of me, protect the earth!

‘Extraordinary restaurant’ is open even when the world is going to end.

Furry Manga




The Adventures of Black Cat "Nyango": Since I got a rare attribute, I aim to be a carefree adventurer​Finally, An isekai where someone gets reincarnated into anthro beastman race instead of being a literal monster or animal.  It's still pretty new, but we finally got an official Furry Isekai Manga now.
Become a cat and enter another world. An adventure that's not just cute begins!

A boy reincarnated in a different world aspires to be an adventurer, but his body is that of the weakest race of cat people, and the magic he wields is an empty attribute that is ridiculed as "empty".

However, the boy ignores the big handicap and uses his ingenuity to create weapons and armor from sky magic, transforming it into magic that allows him to walk in the sky.

When he grows up supported by the kindness of those around him, and when he realizes the true value of the sky attribute, his journey as the strongest catman adventurer begins!


----------



## Guilrel (Dec 31, 2022)

Animal Manga




Not really much of an animal Manga since the talking cat characters shows up way later in the series and is just here and there most of the time instead of always there.  Still if you love swords and sword fights this is the best manga for you as a noble who became a shut in after his Mom died got a mysterious dream about an old Swordsman who did nothing but swing his sword compels him to take up swordsmanship and eventually go on a journey to learn the identity of that man after, of course, he learns what it really means to be a swordsman in his world.
Irene Perreira is a boy who sleeps to run away from reality. People mocked him, calling him a 'deadbeat', but he had no wish to change. Until one day, he dreamt of a swordsman… It was a dream about a talentless man who had been training by swinging his sword for decades.

Furry Manga




The Girl Who Was Forced by Her Stepsister to Marry the Cursed Duke​Sure he has a cthulu like back but his face is that of an anthro deer from what I skimmed from this book.  Just thought this new book should be worth reading.  And I think that's all I can put down before Read Only mode starts.


----------

